# Prototype surf platform?



## Bmbrboi (May 12, 2018)

Anybody here seen anything like this before? Came across it on Instagram from a local lady fisher. Apparently it’s a prototype.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

A Destin guy is about too start selling them. I’ve built all kinds of things in the past to surf fish from


----------



## Bmbrboi (May 12, 2018)

Any info on em? Price? Seller?


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks fun. Would be nice to rig it with some underwater lights for flounder gigging. 2 or 3 of them in a row from shallow to deep when the flounder are running out of the bay and you can fill a cooler in no time.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Better the ladder I used to use


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*I'll bet...*

You or I could make that thing a recliner in no time....


stevenattsu said:


> A Destin guy is about too start selling them. I’ve built all kinds of things in the past to surf fish from


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That lady is badass ....she's from around here..?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> That lady is badass ....she's from around here..?




yeah, I used to see a bunch of here on social media, bit not as much anymore. I wonder how far in the sand that thing has to go to be steady?


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

what platform?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Seems like it'd have to have an auger head on it or something to have any hope of setting it in chest deep water


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like it'd be hard to paddle!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

animalspooker said:


> Looks like it'd be hard to paddle!


They usually just bend over.


----------



## animalspooker (Jul 13, 2012)

60hertz said:


> They usually just bend over.


Touché!


----------

